# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Ach du Scheixxe
_So langsam entwickelt sich daraus eine echte Thai-Soap   

Habe mir erlaubt meine Gefühle während der Lektüre dieses Artikels festzuhalten._



*Thaksin's daughter cries: I want dad to be home*

*Paetongtarn Shinawatra, a daughter of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra, wept during an event to launch her book, saying she wants her dad to return to Thailand and stay home with her.

Paetongtarn, Pintongta and Pantongtae Shinawatra, the three children of Thaksin, took part in a public event at the book fair at the Queen Sirikit's Convention Centre to launch their book, titled "Others call him PM, but we call him dad". * 
_( megaseufz und ins Taschentuch rotz )_ 

*When asked to say her feeling towards Thaksin, Paetongtarn said with tears in her eyes that she would like Thaksin to return to Thailand to be home with three sibling * 
_( noch mehr seufzerl )_

*"I would like to hug him and tell him that there is no place like home in Thailand," Paetongtarn said.*
_( hysterisch weine und neues Tempo zück )_

*Pintongta said if she could wind back time, she wish her dad would not have entered politics.

The Nation
*


_
Oh Mann, was bin ich nun aufgewühlt von diesen Emotionen. ( völlig fertig bin )_

----------


## schiene

tiefe Gefühle und wunderbare schauspielerische Leistungen

----------

Na, kommen kann er doch jederzeit.
Hat sogar 2 Jahre auf Staatskosten frei Kost und Logis fest gebucht.
Ist sogar noch aufstockbar.
Ein Trauerspiel sondergleichen, was sich da seit einiger Zeit in Thailand um einen flüchtigen Kriminellen abspielt. Ob da wirklich ernsthafte Bemühungen unternommen wurden, den Herrn nach Thailand ausliefern zu lassen?

----------


## schiene

> Ob da wirklich ernsthafte Bemühungen unternommen wurden, den Herrn nach Thailand ausliefern zu lassen?


wohl eher nicht denn wer will,wenn sich das Blatt vielleicht mal wieder wendet der "Schuldige"sein?!

----------


## pezi

das blatt wirt sich wenden.  ::  gruss pezi

----------

> das blatt wirt sich wenden.  gruss pezi



reines Wunschdenken   ::

----------

Am 8ten sind ja 300'000 Rothemden angekündigt.

Wie viele werden es wirklich werden?

Na?



Ich schätze mal 50'000 - 60'000  und was sagt ihr?

----------


## burny63

Mal ne Frage: Wen würdet ihr wählen? Rot oder gelb? Ich hab mit beiden Mühe!

----------

> Mal ne Frage: Wen würdet ihr wählen? Rot oder gelb? Ich hab mit beiden Mühe!


Ganz klar: Weder noch. 
Meine Sympatie gehört Chuwit Kamolvisit.   ::

----------

Mittlerweile rechnen die Manipulatoren der Roten mit einer halben Million Rothemden......

----------

Kwanchai Praiphana, einer der Führer der United front for Democracy against Dictatorship (UDD) und Vorsitzender der Kon Rak Udon (Love Udon People) Gruppe, sagte, er werde heute Nachmittag Richtung Dubai starten, um dort Thaksin zu treffen.
Kwanchai machte diese Ankündigung über eine Radiostation in Udon Thani.
Er würde ein paar Tage in Dubai bleiben.
Die thailändische Polizei und das Außenministerium wollen diese Aktion genau beobachten, um den Aufenthaltsort von Thaksin feststellen zu können.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... n-in-dubai

----------

Am Donnerstag soll mit der Unterschriftenaktion der 'Rothemden' begonnen werden, die ein 'Royal Pardon' des Königs für Thaksin bewirken soll.
Als Ziel hat man sich 1 Million Unterschriften gesetzt.
Sollte man dieses Ziel nicht erreichen können, würde die Aktion abgebrochen werden.
Man betonte, dass man den König nicht unter Druck setzen wolle, dem Gesuch zu entsprechen.
_(was aus meiner Sicht ja ein Witz ist, was anderes als Druck auf den König auszuüben, soll es sonst sein)_
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... signatures

----------

Die Frist für die 1-Million-Stimmen-Sammlung ist auf den 1. August festgesetzt worden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106577.php

----------

Jetzt sollen doch auch Führer der People's Alliance for Democracy (PAD) belangt werden.
Die Flughafenbesetzungen im Dezember letzten Jahres sollen einen Schaden, incl. Geschäftsausfällen, von 540 Millionen Baht verursacht haben.
Anklagen sollen Mitte Juli erhoben werden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politic ... d-mid-july

----------


## Robert

> Thaworn: *Thaksin nearly arrested*
> 
>    By: BangkokPost.com
>     Published: 6/07/2009 at 12:45 PM
> 
> Former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra narrowly escaped arrest in Kuala Lumpur, slipping out of his hotel ahead of police and flying to the Pacific Island country of Fiji, Deputy Interior Minister Thaworn Sennian said in Pattani province on Monday.
> 
> Mr Thaworn said the Malaysian government had cooperated with Thailand in planning to arrest the fugitive former prime minister on learning of he was staying at the Shangri-la Hotel in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> ...


http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/poli...early-arrested

----------

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass die Bemühungen Thaksin festzunehmen bis zum 1. August auf Hochtouren laufen.

----------

Den 'Rothemden' hat der bangkoker Gouverneur nicht erlaubt, den Geburtstag von Thaksin am 26. Juli im Sanam Luang Park zu feiern.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... ang-denied

----------

Die Bewegung der 'Rothemden' will sich dem Verbot einer groß angelegten öffentlichen Geburtstagsfeier für Thaksin im Sanam Luang Park widersetzen.
Die Vorbereitungen für die Veranstaltung sollen, wie geplant, weiter gehen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... party-plan
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ns-birthda

Der allbekannte landesflüchtige vorbestrafte Kriminelle will dabei mal wieder mit einem Phone-In glänzen.
Ob er schon weiß, von wo er seine Botschaft ablassen wird?

----------

Thakki hat angerufen.
Er möchte keine Geburtstagsparty im Sanam Luang.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... party-plan

----------

Thaksin liebäugelt jetzt mit *Fiji* als Hauptbase.
Angeblich hat er dem Land 300 Millionen Dollar Invest zugesagt.
Dafür möchte er aber eine VIP-Behandlung und Sicherheit vor einer Abschiebung.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106943.php

Thacki bekommt auch nur noch einen Stich bei den vereinigten Bananenbiegern und Diktatoren dieser Welt.
Und jedes mal muss er tief ins Säckel greifen.
Jetzt hat er vielleicht eine Ahnung davon, wie sich ein Langnasen-Blaudach-Förderer in Thailnd fühlt.

----------


## walter

> Ob Thacki auch schon eine Haartransplantation hinter sich hat?


Vielleicht läßt er sich zur Zeit als Berlusconi umoperieren, weil er micht schnallt was Sache ist.

----------


## Greenhorn

Und da waren es nur noch 15.000!
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/2 ... impeach-pm

Die Gelben behaupten (keine Quelle!), die Roten karren Burmesen aus den Fischfabriken an und stellen sie mit roten Hemden in die 2. und 3. Reihe. Deswegen wuerden die Veranstaltungen jetzt nachts stattfinden.  ::

----------

Die Nation schreibt, dass es sogar 3000 waren......    ::  

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/brea...-Democracy-Mon

----------

Wie kann das sein, die eine Zeitung schreibt von 15.000, die andere 3.000.
Entweder sind Nation und Bangkok Post mittlerweile auf dem Niveau einer Schülerzeitung angelangt,
einer von beiden lügt (warum auch immer), und/oder beide lügen (was am wahrscheinlichsten ist).
Egal wie und was, sucht man sich eine Teilnehmerzahl zwischen 500 und 15.000 aus,
es ist beschämend für die Roten, wenn damit "des Volkes Wille" demonstriert werden soll.
Die Jungs sind doch einfach weg vom Fenster.
Und wieder mal ein Grund mehr, das Interesse an Thailands Politik zu verlieren.
Ein dämliches Kindergartentheater.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Wie kann das sein, die eine Zeitung schreibt von 15.000, die andere 3.000.


Bitte kreuzen sie das richtige an:
a) [] die hoehere Auflagenhoehe der BKK-Post ist schuld
b) [] die Anzahl der von T. geschalteten "Anzeigen" ist entscheident

Wenn man dann in Thailand die Antworten zu a) zaehlt, weiss man, wieviel wirklich da waren. 
 ::

----------

Thacki hat die letzte Rate bei der Nation nicht unter den Tisch gelegt.
Bis jetzt musste man annehmen, er hätte die Zeitung gekauft.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Ob Thacki auch schon eine Haartransplantation hinter sich hat?
> 
> 
> Vielleicht läßt er sich zur Zeit als Berlusconi umoperieren, weil er micht schnallt was Sache ist.


Der macht mitlerweile schon ganz andere sachen...  ::  




News aus Thailand. Gerne gelesen und bitte sachlich kommentieren. Kein BlaBla bitte...

----------

Deine Signatur ist aber gemein, Tiger.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Thacki hat die letzte Rate bei der Nation nicht unter den Tisch gelegt.
> Bis jetzt musste man annehmen, er hätte die Zeitung gekauft.


damit erklaert sich natuerlich vieles!  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich goenne es eigentlich keinem, *ihm* eigentlich auch nicht, es ist bisher auch nur ein Geruecht, man hoert es aber immer oefter, .... Auch mein "Heilpraktiker" ,der vielen Menschen viele Krankheiten nur aus dem Gesicht "abliest", sagte heute, *er* habe Krebs. Einheitlich ist, alle reden von Hodenkrebs.

----------


## Greenhorn

> [(Ich war in einem Bus unterwegs, der von "Gelben" mit Stöcken und Stiletten bewaffnet, attackiert wurde.,


Wann und wo soll das denn gewesen sein? Quelle?
Was sind "Stiletten"?

----------

> ...Was sind "Stiletten"?


Stilett

----------


## odd

Komischer Weise, gab es im September mehrere Berichte über diese Demo. Jetzt schwierig diese wieder zufinden.

Hier einmal ein Statement der Bangkokpost
PB und
Tip

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ich stimme zu, dass die meisten Bombenopfern bei den Gelben zu beklagen sind.


Nenne ein einziges Bombenopfer bei den Rote, ein einziges:........................



> Gewalt bedeutet aber nicht nur Bombenanschläge, sondern auch Schlägereien, vorsätzlicher Gebrauch von Autos gegen Menschen etc. 
> Zu der Demozeit war ich in Bangkok und durfte selbst und durch Infos von Freunden einiges erfahren.


Im Allgemeinen bezeichnet man eine solche Darstellung als Phrase.
Du must schon konkrete pruefbare Aussagen bringen.

Als die Polizei letztes Jahr versuchte mit Waffengewalt das Regierungsviertel zu raeumen, hat sie verhindert, dass ueber eine Stunde lang Sanitater zu den Hunderten Schwerstverletzten vordringen konnten. Darauf hin haben Gelbe die Verwundeten auf Pickups geladen und versucht, diese in Krankenhaeuser zu bringen. Diesen Fahrzeugen wurde der Weg versperrt. Diese Bilder wurden wiederum von der Probaganda dazu benutzt, die Gelben haetten "Autos gegen Menschen eingesetzt".
Dies ist uebrigens alles auf der Seite der PAD(s.o.) mit Bildern, Filme und Quellen-Angaben dargestellt.

Ich kenne sonst *keinen* Fall von "Einsatz von Autos gegen Menschen"

----------

> Nenne ein einziges Bombenopfer bei den Rote, ein einziges:...


Mir ist kein einziges bekannt, würde mich also interessieren.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Komischer Weise, gab es im September mehrere Berichte über diese Demo. Jetzt schwierig diese wieder zufinden.
> 
> Hier einmal ein Statement der Bangkokpost
> PB und
> Tip


Also bei der Quelle Bangkok -Post lese ich nichts, was als Quelle fuer deine Aussage herangezogen werden kann.
Das mit  der "Quelle" Tip-Forum ist doch wohl nur ein Witz?
So richtig lachen kann ich allerdings nicht.  ::

----------

Jo, der TIP gibt sich gerne immer mal wieder selbst als Quelle an.
Vielleicht noch aus Geflüstertem, das einem @Profuuu aus höchsten, aber geheimen Quellen, zugetragen wurde.
Wenn man dann im Forum zu sehr bohrt, bekommt man seine Halbwertszeit angesagt.

----------


## Greenhorn

Kann mir einer sagen, wem der "tip" jetzt gehoert?
Als ich ihn selbst noch empfohlen habe, waren sie ganz *offen und ehrlich* in Phuket.
Jetzt verstecken sie sich hinter einer Postadresse in Deutschland oder hat sich daran auch schon wieder etwas geaendert?????
Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, fuer wieviel Taler, Oere oder sonst-was-Geld man einen solchen Verlag verkaufen kann?

----------

Gerüchte besagen, dass Iffi/Profuuu den TIP übernommen haben soll,
auch @hmh soll da evtl. mit im Spiel sein.

----------


## odd

ok habe noch 2 Quellen gefunden
Nation
BBC
Es existiert glaube bei Youtube noch ein Clip von der "Bauernschlacht"

----------

> ...Es ging lediglich um ein Grundstücksverkauf an General Surayud,...


Das sehe ich nicht so. Dieser Vorgang wurde von den Rothemden lediglich instrumentalisiert, um der Regierung Abhisit ans Bein zu pinkeln.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ...Es ging lediglich um ein Grundstücksverkauf an General Surayud,...
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich nicht so. Dieser Vorgang wurde von den Rothemden lediglich instrumentalisiert, um der Regierung Abhisit ans Bein zu pinkeln.


Und wer von uns beiden hat nun Recht?

----------


## pezi

wie kann man eigentlich einer regierung die bis zum hals in scheibenkleister steckt noch ans bein pinkeln monta.
gruss pezi

----------

Schon lustig wie dieses rote Geschwür immer wieder auftritt, obwohl niemals zur Wahl gestanden.

----------

Die letzten Zeugen wurden gehört in der Untersuchung des "ungewöhnlichen Reichtums" des Thaksin-Clans, der seinerzeit zu einer (vorläufigen) Beschlagnahmung von 76 Milliarden Baht des Thaksinvermögens führte.
Der Oberste Gerichtshof hat sein Urteil für den *26. Februar* angekündigt.
Ein Schicksalstag für Thaksin.
Wird er (und sein Clan) schuldig gesprochen Amtsmissbrauch zum finanziellen Vorteil seines Familienimperiums begangen zu haben und die 76 Milliarden endgültig konfisziert werden, sieht es ganz dunkel um ihn aus.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2010/01 ... 120204.php

----------

> Schon lustig wie dieses rote Geschwür immer wieder auftritt,...


Na ja, ich würde @pezi selber nicht unbedingt so bezeichnen, werde dem aber auch nicht widersprechen.   ::

----------

Ich meinte natürlich nicht Pezi. Er ist doch ein Gelber.

----------


## odd

> Die letzten Zeugen wurden gehört in der Untersuchung des "ungewöhnlichen Reichtums" des Thaksin-Clans, der seinerzeit zu einer (vorläufigen) Beschlagnahmung von 76 Milliarden Baht des Thaksinvermögens führte.
> Der Oberste Gerichtshof hat sein Urteil für den *26. Februar* angekündigt.
> Ein Schicksalstag für Thaksin.
> Wird er (und sein Clan) schuldig gesprochen Amtsmissbrauch zum finanziellen Vorteil seines Familienimperiums begangen zu haben und die 76 Milliarden endgültig konfisziert werden, sieht es ganz dunkel um ihn aus.
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2010/01 ... 120204.php


Herbert, wieso der Konjunktiv? Ich gehe davon aus, dass er schuldig gesprochen wird. Wäre eine der TRT Nachfolgerpartei an der Regierung, dann dürfte das Ergebnis wahrhaftig offen sein.

Aber einerseits enttäuscht mich die Person Thaksin. Sein Weg in Thailand wieder Fuss zu fassen ist wie mit Windmühlen zu kämpfen. Warum seine Bemühungen?

In seiner Position Wirtschaftsberater in ein paar kleineren Staaten und er könne seinen Lebensabend geniessen.

----------

Norman, Dein Beitrag liest sich so, als würde ein Urteil nur politisch [strike:1s0j0700]manipuliert[/strike:1s0j0700] geprägt sein.
Man muss aber auch die Möglichkeit sehen, dass er absolut zu Recht verurteilt wird.
Und Vieles spricht dafür.

----------


## odd

In beiden Fällen gebe ich Dir recht.

Wer in Thaksin ein Opfer sieht, verfehlt die Realität um Meilen. Nur sollte "seine Partei" das Zepter schwingen, könnte ich mir durchaus einen positiven Richterspruch zu Gunsten Thaksin vorstellen.

ABER

Es sollte keiner Verkennen, dass Thaksins ehemalige Freunde und jetzt größte Feinde ohne seiner (Thaksins) Mitwirkung/Unterstützung bankrott wären. 

Diese Personen, die die damalige Thaksinpolitik unterstützten werden heute umjubelt.

Ist als würden sich Lämmer selbst zur Schlachtbank führen.

----------

> Die Regierung hat den privaten Kredithaien den Kampf angesagt.


Heißt dies nun, dass die Regierung den Part des Farangs übernimmt? 
Ob das gut geht?

----------

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/3 ... d-at-court

----------


## wein4tler

Heute, 16.2.2010:
Um die Sicherheit in der Hauptstadt zu garantieren, wurde die Armee in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt, Soldaten rückten aus, um strategische Positionen in Bangkok zu bewachen.
Soldaten werden vor allem in der Innenstadt eingesetzt, dazu zählen u. a. das Haus von Staatsratspräsident Prem Tinsulanonda, der Regierungssitz, der Palast, das Oberste Gericht, das Außenministerium und Wat Benchamabophit (Marmortempel).

Ein Sonderkomitee soll eingesetzt werden, bestehend aus Vize-Premierminister Suthep als Vorsitzendem, sowie den Chefs der drei Waffengattungen, der Polizei und anderen Behörden.

Man werde aber Demonstrationen der „Rothemden“ nicht verhindern wollen, hieß es, sondern nur für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Die Checkpoints seien eingerichtet worden, damit „Störenfriede“ nicht an den Protesten teilnehmen können.

----------

Thailands bekanntester Puffbetreiber *Chuwit Kamolvisit* ("Massage"-Institute) will eine neue politische Partei gründen und hat deren Registrierung beantragt.
*Rak Prathet Thai* (liebt Thailand) soll dat Dingen heißen.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... up-a-party

----------

[youtube:3bvpzw77]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGpRWuUdrzg&feature=related[/youtube:3bvpzw77]

----------

